# Adhesive Garmin Mount?



## JackMauer (May 11, 2019)

I am looking to mount my Garmin to the top tube because I am not to keen on having it stick on the handlebar and my stem is too short.

I found the following and it it looks awesome ...https://www.76projects.com/shop/51vz26zcy37ii3p2ual886rt1krtj7-xena5

... unfortunately it is currently out of stock and eventually it will ship from the UK.

Does anyone know of similar mounts? I scoured eBay but was only able to find the adhesive male part.

I'd appreciate it if anyone has any leads, otherwise I will try to sugru one of these to my toptube.

Thanks!


----------



## Tribble Me (Aug 27, 2012)

I was able (through google) to find an STL file of the male part and printed a couple of copies to use to glue to the back of phone cases. If you have access to a 3-d printer you may be able to find a file with the female part to print. Of course, you'd have to attach it to the bike somehow but that shouldn't be too hard.

This part https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2540442 looks like it is made to strap on with velcro or nylon strapping.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Getting flat adhesive mounting plates to stick to curved tubes is a bit dicey


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

as far as the adhesive goes, get a roll of the foam core 3M VHB tape. I think it's the same stuff that go-pro uses on their adhesive mounts. the foam core will help somewhat with curved surfaces. If you're 3d printing a mount anyway, just make it match the frame tube shape.


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

And something like this ?


----------



## JackMauer (May 11, 2019)

Thanks all! Looks like the models from thingiverse can be ordered on demand so i'll have a look around that site.


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

Use a lanyard with all mounts, but especially with the 3D printed mounts


----------

